# I???m interviewing an expert and I need your help



## 123nutrition (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey there,

I???m new to this forum and I just wanted to start off by saying hi! 

I???m working with a master of science in Nutrition and I have interview scheduled with her next week. I would like to take this opportunity to ask you what questions you would have for her. Perhaps you would like to know some nutritionally or calorically ideal recipes, serving sizes, or maybe you just want to know what is going on in your body. Remember, there are no stupid questions. 

To add value to this thread and forum I will post the interview once it???s done. This will also be as a thank you for helping me out. It will be a direct download link???no email, no forums to fill out. Just take it 

I look forward to seeing your questions.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*123nutrition* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello our new friend, Welcome


----------



## freuck (Jan 28, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

